# 
4-    ,     ""  ""?

----------


## jul-2000

> 4-


   .  4 . ,    3  .

----------


## 505

.    -2   ,    4 .     ,    .      ,   28 .,    28,       4  .   4   , ..    28 ..       .         , ..   .      ,      ,     .

----------


## 2007

.     ,  ,    3   .         7,  .                 .  .     1     .    :


>

----------

4                   14

----------


## 505

> 4                   14


  .     -        - .    .      . ...     .      .    ** .     14    14.    , - .    ""   "  ".  ,          ,     /.

----------

,        .     ,          4 ...

----------


## 2007

** ,    .    ,         .         .     .  -    01.9.  (    )  28.09      01.09.  28.09 . -    .    -  .  :Frown:

----------

, ,   ,  ,    "   " . ,         ,        (-    ,  ).

----------


## 2007

> 


  ? -,       .

----------

2007,  ,   .   ,   ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

** ,  
1)   
2)     ,   3 ,     7      
3)   ,   .  -. .   .        .  ,   -.
, 1 - .

----------

2007,         .   :Frown:

----------


## No angel

))))         ,        ,     ,       ,    3       )))))

----------


## 2007

> ,    3

----------

> ,        .     ,          4 ...


   -  ?          4   -      ...
    / ,     ,  ,   /

----------


## Curly Sue

> .    -2   ,    4 .     ,    .      ,   28 .,    28,       4  .   4   , ..    28 ..


...   ? 
     ""    ,         - .   ,       ...       ,  ....
      4 ?

----------

> 4 ?


        ,   : , ,   ,  .    ,   .   ,    :     (!!!),      !   ,         ,    .  .     -   ,     ,        .        .        ,   14 ,         .   - ,  ,   .      ,  18.00    .  ,    .   .

----------

** ,   .
-,      -      .  ,   ,      -      .
     ?  ?    % ? 
       . 
   .    .  -    ** . 
         ,  /.
       14  - ,    9 .      14 .    - ,  .        .
       (  /) -     /.

----------

> .


,      -       .   :Frown: 
      .   -,      14      ,          ""     . . ,  -  ,    14 ...    !      .     ,    -     . !

----------


## 2007

> ,    -


  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,    .       .  .  ..    ,         .      /  ,  ?       ""    .



> .


 -.   40         1    .     , ,   3 ,          :Wow:

----------

, ,    ... ...  ...    :Embarrassment: 
** ,   .   .   , ,     ...
   .  / -   .  ,  .      . ,       ,          ,     . 
  -         (,      :Smilie: ) - ,      ""  .
   - ,     !    -     ,     ....  ..

----------

> ... ...  ...


,  ,   - .   :yes:    :  ,      !!! :War:    :   ,    .          -    .    .   :yes:

----------

-    ,     3         (   , ,     ).
      .   ,   .
 , ,     ?

----------

> , ,     ?


, .      .    ,  .    ,    - ....   .    3   /  .

----------

, .

----------


## as-ya

1   ?    ?    ,    .... 
         ...     ?     ,     ... ,        ...

----------

